# Making money off scared people



## Naked shorts (16 October 2008)

Here is a new strat i thought of today, any comments welcome.

At the moment, most people are getting hurt by the markets, volitiliy is huge, and not many people want to hold their positions over night, or over the weekend.

The risk is just too high.

Not many people wanting to hold on to their positions... means bear market in the final moments of market open. 

It is my assumption that this would pose a shorting oppotunity, you could short a stock at, say 15mins before close... wait for everyone to sell off their positions, and cover your ass 15secs before close...


----------



## skyQuake (16 October 2008)

Had a look on the SPI, the 15minute candle from 3:45pm is red almost everyday, most for around 10 or so pts. Don't have proper charts with me but it looks promising!


----------



## MRC & Co (17 October 2008)

skyQuake said:


> Had a look on the SPI, the 15minute candle from 3:45pm is red almost everyday, most for around 10 or so pts. Don't have proper charts with me but it looks promising!




Didn't work today Quake man!


----------



## shulink (19 October 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Didn't work today Quake man!




As warren buffet stated, "Be fearful when others are greedy, and be greedy when others are fearful." However, your rule doesn't work, I used to do something similar to day trade.


----------



## MRC & Co (19 October 2008)

Well, observations such as this are only going to work at certain times.  But definately something to look out for.  

Trouble is, with most short all last week, Friday saw covering of shorts (not longs) going into the weekend.


----------



## Naked shorts (19 October 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Well, observations such as this are only going to work at certain times.  But definately something to look out for.
> 
> Trouble is, with most short all last week, Friday saw covering of shorts (not longs) going into the weekend.




Well thats something I didnt think about...
(I guess I should get more sleep)

With this in mind, I guess i will now chose my stocks with the help of the short sell list
http://www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt


----------

